# Support Your Local Speciality Shop - Find them with Shop Local!



## Sawyer Paddles & Oars (Dec 22, 2020)

Got a trip coming up? Looking for a specific item close to you before you head out? Use our Dealer Locator with your zip code to find in-stock items from your favorite local specialty shop!

Derek


----------



## hysideguy67 (Jul 15, 2021)

Amen!! Thanks Zac!


----------



## Acheron (Apr 5, 2021)

I do exactly that! I find things online, along with reviews, then find local places (sometimes using dealer locaters) to check them out in person and make the purchase.

Using the dealer locators I've driven a bit farther to get something specific that I really wanted though.


----------

